# FTP Server lässt sich nicht verbinden



## yuro (2. April 2012)

Servus,

hab ein problem und zwar wenn ich mich mit meinem ftp server verbinden lassen will wird mir ständig angezeigt das ein Netzwerkfehler vorhanden ist.. ich weiss nicht woher das kommt.

habe mich immer normal eingewählt über WinSCP oder FileZilla.. kann mir jmd sagen woran es liegt?


----------



## sheel (2. April 2012)

Hi

hast du irgendwas verändert?
Steht bei der Fehlermeldung was genaueres?
Welches Programm bringt die Meldung?
Wo steht der Server (Heimnetzwerk, Hoster, ...)?
Kannst du ihn anpingen?
Gehen andere Protokolle (falls vorhanden)?


----------



## yuro (2. April 2012)

alsooo

1. ne hab nix verändert, alles ist gleich geblieben

2. WinSCP zeigt: Netzwerkfehler

FileZilla zeigt: 
Fehler:	Kritischer Fehler
Fehler:	Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen

mehr steht da nicht

3. Der Server steht aufn Hoster

mehr weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## sheel (2. April 2012)

Schickst du mir vllt. die Url per PN, dann kann ich den Rest rausfinden?
(Kennwort brauch ich dazu nicht, nur die Url)

edit:
Kommst du soweit, dass du Benutzernamen/Kennwort eingeben kannst,
oder kommt der Fehler schon zuerst?


----------



## yuro (2. April 2012)

also ich kann benutzername und kennwort eingeben und wenn ich mich dann einwähle kommt der fehler "Netzwerkfehler".. weiter steht nix


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. April 2012)

Hi,

kannst du den Server anpingen? Kommst du von einem anderen Anschluss (zum Beispiel bei nem Freund) auf den Server?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## sheel (2. April 2012)

Ah, Antwort vergessen 
Anpingen geht.
Server tut auch ziemlich normal...
Was nach der Kennworteingabe kommt, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.

@yuro: Hast du mal das CMD-Programm versucht, ob es genauere Meldungen hat?
Oder einmal bei U.D. nachgefragt?


----------



## yuro (2. April 2012)

Also wie gesagt laut dem Programm WinSCP kam nur "Netzwerkfehler" aber keine genaueren Details.

bei FileZilla wars genauso... was isn U.D.?  bin da jetzt ned so geschult was das angeht


----------



## sheel (2. April 2012)

Was ich mit CMD-Programm meinte:
Die Windowskonsole starten (Start-Ausführen-"cmd")
und dort in dem schwarzen Etwas
ftp ...
eingeben (wobei die ... durch die Url ersetzt werden, die du mir per PN geschickt hast).

Das fragt dann auch nach Benutzernamen und Kennwort und gibt dann
eventuell eine detailliertere Fehlermeldung raus.



"U.D.": Weiß ja nicht, ob du nur FTP von jemand Anderem verwendest
oder ob du mit "zuständig" für die Seite bist.

Wenn mit zuständig, beim Hoster mal fragen.


----------



## yuro (2. April 2012)

was muss ich denn genau eingeben wenn ich cmd ausführe?

ja wir sind da auch zuständig für. müsst dann mal kucken beim hoster evtl.


----------



## sheel (2. April 2012)

Hast (gleich) eine PN (Datenschutz).


----------



## yuro (11. April 2012)

Ich hab mal ne neue Frage zu dem Problem. ich hab ein alternativen zugang zu dem selben server nur das ich nicht überall Rechte hab was zu ändern. Kann ich den besitzer wechseln mit dem alternativen zugang und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Paper (3. Mai 2012)

einfach mal ganz doof gesagt, firewall gecheckt? 
Ich hatte bei meinem IIS mal das Problem das die Windows Firewall dicke backen gemacht hatte, da musste ich eine Regel erstellen und anschließend ging es.


----------



## imweasel (3. Mai 2012)

yuro hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mal ne neue Frage zu dem Problem. ich hab ein alternativen zugang zu dem selben server nur das ich nicht überall Rechte hab was zu ändern. Kann ich den besitzer wechseln mit dem alternativen zugang und wenn ja wie?



Meinst du einen alternativen Zugang per FTP oder SSH? 
Also wenn du per SSH auf das System kommst und die Dateien z.B. der gleichen Gruppe gehören, dann könnte dir ein _chmod_ bzw. _chown_ helfen.

Wenn du dich per SSH als _BenutzerA_ anmeldest und dann als _BenutzerB_ etwas machen möchtest, dann kannst du mit 
	
	
	



```
su - BenutzerB
```
 den Benutzer wechseln (hierzu benötigst du das Passwort von BenutzerB).


----------

